# Update on Hot Issues in Lightroom 5



## shtfmeister (Jul 26, 2013)

http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/


----------



## distant.star (Jul 26, 2013)

.
Thanks. That's helpful as I move toward deciding when to update.


----------



## CTJohn (Jul 26, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Thanks. That's helpful as I move toward deciding when to update.


+! - thanks!


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## SithTracy (Jul 26, 2013)

Wonder if it will be a beta release next week. I recall getting beta notices for 4.x.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 26, 2013)

for those who are interested in their free upgrade option, per Adobe you have to have purchased LR 4 on July 10 or later to be eligible for a free upgrade to LR 5.


----------



## bycostello (Jul 30, 2013)

although reported as buggy... i've not had any problems....


----------



## retina (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks for the link!


----------

